# HO scale oil pump



## NIMT

Just got the drive system done and was testing. I made the oil pump out of plastic and I'm not happy with it, it's too hard to get the detail I want! So I'm making one out of brass and copper right now, a lot better material for me to work with.
Oh and this is the first video that I've ever posted!


----------



## xrunner

That's really neat!


----------



## Massey

Grr cant see the video at work, I will have to wait till I get home unless you would be willing to put a few pics up, or post the video from Photobucket (I can see photobucket videos)

Massey


----------



## raleets

Sean,
That pump is ultra-cool. :thumbsup:
Lots of those things around central Michigan. Sure wish I had one in my back yard right now!!!!!!  
Bob


----------



## shaygetz

Nice...:thumbsup: Buncha those north of me, they even have them in yards and parking lots.


----------



## tjcruiser

Sean,

Very, very clever. What did you parts-bash to make the motor and reduction gear mechanism?

Hey, on your Rev. 2 model, you'll need a rod running from the pump head down into the actual well pump, right?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## NIMT

TJ,
Yes rev. 2 will have everything! I stopped building when I didn't get the results out of the first model!
The drive is from a vcr, it's from the cassette loader.
I'm also making a second model that I'm going to sell that has a RC car servo for the drive. 
It is also going to be all brass and copper model too.


----------



## sstlaure

Very cool. I grew up with those all around me in Oklahoma.


----------



## tjcruiser

NIMT said:


> I'm also making a second model that I'm going to sell ...


You'll be making a fortune in the oil business before you know it! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT

About 1/2 way done with 3 new brass units! 
I going to keep the belt driven model, the 2 others are gear driven with a remote servo motor to power them. One of those is going to a good friend and the third I will auction off here! It will be a fully functioning HO scale oil pump unit with switch and power supply! 
If you've never seen my brass and copper works of art, Click HERE, 
So get your Checkbooks, Credit cards, or Pay Pal ready, as usual the funds go for the Pups Care!


----------



## tjcruiser

You da' man!

*You da' man !!!*


----------



## NIMT

Well (HEHEHE he said well) Another day in the Oil biz down.
Need to finish the counter weights but the arms are on and set up.
Oh and the O guys need to step up and give me a challenge of some thing to build, or has Lionel done it all already?


----------



## NIMT

Got the counter weights built and installed and the tower sections started. The weights were time consuming and tricky to install, Little to much heat and it just turns into a pile of solder and brass. Got the drive shaft for the 2 shaft driven models worked out too!


----------



## raleets

Holy hubcap, Batman!.......Sean, you are one VERY talented dude. :appl::appl:
PLEASE make me a full-sized version that will pump oil out of my back yard 
Bob


----------



## NIMT

Flying right along...Now they are starting to take shape!


----------



## raleets

Only one word........AMAZING! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## xrunner

raleets said:


> Only one word........AMAZING! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

I tihnk we need a sing-along. C'mon everybody .. let's all chime in ...

The Ballad Of Jed Clampett

Come and listen to a story about a man named Jed
A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed, 
Then one day he was shootin' at some food, 
And up through the ground came a bubblin' crude.

Oil that is
Black gold
Texas tea.

Well the first thing you know ol Jed's a millionaire, 
Kinfolk said "Jed move away from there"
Said "Californy is the place you ought to be"
So they loaded up the truck and moved to Beverly.

Hills, that is.
Swimmin' pools.
Movie stars.

Well now it's time to say good by to Jed and all his kin.
And they would like to thank you folks fer kindly droppin' in.
You're all invited back a gain to this locality
To have a heapin' helpin' of their hospitality

Hillybilly that is. Set a spell, Take your shoes off

Y'all come back now, y'hear?​
You've struck some real Texas Tea there, Sean ... excellent work!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

OK, Bob I'll get started on the full size version tomorrow!
The HO Oil pumps are coming along really good, I'll post again here soon.


----------



## NIMT

Here is the first Oil pump running, had to redo the sucker rod assembly it was binding on the first go around!
The other two should be even smother than this one, it's belt driven and the other two are gear driven!


----------



## raleets

NIMT said:


> OK, Bob I'll get started on the full size version tomorrow!
> The HO Oil pumps are coming along really good, I'll post again here soon.


Hot dang.....happy days are here again :laugh: :laugh:....I'm headin' for the rental joint to get a power auger and start drillin' for the oil. Send that pump and I'll be in business. This means I can finally chop down that money tree  and depend on the oil well to support my train hobby.
Life is good! :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## xrunner

NIMT said:


> Here is the first Oil pump running,


Beverly HIlls here we come!


----------



## tjcruiser

Sean,

How is that sucker rod attached to the head on your model??? Looks like a mystery connection to me, as the pump goes up and down ... almost as if the two are connected magnetically ???

Here's a real-life head ... see vid around 1:01 ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpUSE_I2-fU

TJ


----------



## raleets

TJ,
See, the difference between me and all you "engineering" type guys is that I frankly don't give a damn how that bugger works.  
I only care about how much oil money it puts into my bank account.:laugh:
Seriously, it's a pretty simplistic work of genious and the only thing wrong with it is that I didn't invent it myself. 
Bob


----------



## NIMT

xrunner, 
You found my picture!
Bob, 
I'll put a high powered motor on it so you can pump a lot of oil! Make me some $$ too!
We have an oil well in Colorado and it only pays a tiny amount of $$ a year. Someone is raking in the $$ and it ain't me.
TJ,
.015 music wire, and a little skill bending the wire just right, It pulls it just like the real oil wells do. The wire actually pushes the sucker rod back into the pipe too. I had to change the sucker rod from brass to steel because it was binding. I was thinking I was going to have to spring load it to go down the pipe. I'll get a shot from the front next go around!


----------



## raleets

Ahh, what I suspected all along.......true GENIUS never takes a vacation!
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Sean ... I love to see a pic of the head when you have some time.

Many thanks,

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Ask and you shall receive!
No comments on how rough it looks, still needs a spit polish and shine.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Sean where do you get all of your copper and brass supply's from? Do you just have them lying around or do you get them from a hardware store like lowes or what not? I have attempted to do a little scratch building (with wood and balsa) and want to try some brass and copper next.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks for the head pic, Sean ... I couldn't make out any of that detail in the video.

Brilliant custom modeling ... you've struck gold -- uhh ... OIL -- again!


----------



## NIMT

I got a lot of it in grab bags or scrap bags years ago in a craft store. They were in with the doll house building material. I think I paid about $5 a bag for them. I also found a lot of it at a scrap recyclers. I also have collected brass and copper from everything that I have scraped over the years.
I use copper electrical wire, wire feed welding wire, piano wire, brazing rods, steel rods, all sizes of brass and copper sheets, tubes, rods, and shapes. 
You will need a a fair amount of tools to work with it too.
Start small and work your way up. The trick to working with brass is to work from the largest to the smallest. Solder quick and prepare to burn the snot out of your fingers a few hundred times.


----------



## NIMT

Was able to get some more done on the oil pumps.
They are all mounted to sub boards and drives all installed and working perfectly. Just need to get the drive covers done and some detail parts added, then a nice paint job and they will be all done!


----------



## Artieiii

Those are really cool Sean /) /). How much for one?
-Art


----------



## raleets

Sean,
Unflippin' believable! What great, creative work you do! :worshippy: :appl:
Bob


----------



## NIMT

Art,
I will should be actioning one of them off here over the weekend.
I've never gotten a complaint out of any of my works.
All the proceeds go to take care of the pups.
They are a work of art, if I don't say so myself.
The final detailing should really make them look good!


----------



## tjcruiser

raleets said:


> Sean,
> Unflippin' believable! What great, creative work you do! :worshippy: :appl:
> Bob


Mega dittos to that ... mega mega dittos!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

All the details are attached and they are headed to the paint shop to get finished up.
Also working on the oil storage tanks too!


----------



## NIMT

Forgot to show the easy gear access for lube and maintenance!


----------



## raleets

The MOW guys will love that feature! :laugh: 
Bob


----------



## Artieiii

That is SWEET Sean. I hope when you auction it off it's after next friday (payday). Love it! Oil tanks with the Esso logo would be awesome! I was a young pup when Esso changed to Exxon. Brings back memories. 
-Art


----------



## NIMT

Don't worry Art I offer easy payment options!
Well just need to finish the oil storage tanks up and they will be good to go! They do all operate too! Each one is unique and has different motors, piping, valves, ladders, safety railing. these were built buy a non union shop so have a heart they are not perfect!

*First model, belt driven*















*Second model, gear driven
*






















*Third model, gear driven*
*Also the "For Sale model"
*


----------



## Artieiii

Sean I can throw in some burn cream for those fingers of yours 
-Art


----------



## xrunner

When are you taking orders for an N scale version?


----------



## tjcruiser

Silly question, but what dictates scale? Are these things in real life all pretty much the same size, or are their small versions, big versions, etc.?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Silly question, but what dictates scale? Are these things in real life all pretty much the same size, or are their small versions, big versions, etc.?
> 
> TJ


TJ, I live in oil country and these things run the gamut...from over 30' tall to little boogers less than 6' tall. They call them grasshoppers around here, every so often you'll find cool art work...one near me has a sheet steel "cowboy" welded to it looking like it's bucking a bronco. What's really cool is that you'll find them in front yards, parking lots, deep in the woods, out in the middle of a corn field...the sky's the limit. They come dark grey, black, white, dark green, silver and blue mostly.


----------



## NIMT

Shay is right all difernt sizes, and differnt looks too! I just picked on that was close to the one's we had in Colorado when I was a kid! I want to build a drilling rig (oil derick)too! They are 120+ feet tall and are really cool to watch them set one up!


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks guys. So Sean's creations could be both HO and N scale, depending on how one looks at it, I guess!

TJ


----------



## raleets

Quite a few of those pumps around Michigan and Shay was right, you see them in some of the most unlikely places. I even spotted one in the back corner of a church parking lot. It was probably more effective than the collection plate? 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

raleets said:


> Quite a few of those pumps around Michigan and Shay was right, you see them in some of the most unlikely places. I even spotted one in the back corner of a church parking lot. It was probably more effective than the collection plate?
> Bob


A symbolic placement, perhaps? The pastor has the pipeline to heaven, and the oil-pump has the pipeline to ... well ...



TJ


----------



## chadyelland

Found a neat engine driven one on Youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=ErSNgEIDC5g


----------

